# Shameless plug: Some 2005 CDT goodness



## Thumper88 (Dec 1, 2006)

Selling a pair of CDT EF-8CF and a set of CDT EF-61CF.
Also have a Snap On torque wrench.

My eBay listings:
brando05 | eBay


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I like those 8"s..


----------

